# Michigan Strobe light laws



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2006)

Any other laws governing strobe light color, other than not using red or blue, in the State of Michigan? Customer looking to use magenta colored strobe.

Thanks!


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

"But officer, thats not red, it's Magenta"


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, there is laws about that in Michigan. 
I looked at them a few weeks ago and it goes in to detail.
you can find it on the state of michigan website.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

What?
Where does one find a Magenta colored strobe? I know here they know have purple strobes on funeral processions. I would have to say at the very least he will draw attention to himself, maybe not the kind he wants. Many guys here run hideaway strobes in their taillights, technically is a violation of the emergency vehicle statute but nobody bothers with it much as long as theres no red to the front. NH law "allows" the use of amber, it doesn't require it, but it does say amber, so anything else is not allowed. If it were here I would stop someone with a pink light and suggest they replace it with amber, if it could be mistaken for red. 

PS Magenta was always one of my favorite characters on Blues Clues.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

This was just discussed here a few weeks ago, someone posted a link to a site that showed what states allowed what and what color was acceptable. Do a search here, I think it was just a week or so ago so it should be easy to find, I will look as well and if I find it I post it for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2006)

The company we use, Star Warning Systems, offers a strobe system in amber, blue, clear, green, red and magenta. The color would be a decent match to the customers truck.
I'll try the Mich. website again, the DOT website didn't offer me much.


Btw, I like Mr. Salt and Mrs. Pepper best!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, here's what the Mich. Center for Truck Safety had to say. 

Red/Blue for Police and Emergency rescue use.
White for School Buses.
Everything else falls under FMVSS, which pretty much relegates you to amber or orange. Would they stop you for a green or purple light? Depends on the day and the mood of your law enforcment person.

In other words, amber it is!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Your right about the amber, but green and purple on the sheet I saw said for Funeral vehicles.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

[email protected];335003 said:


> The color would be a decent match to the customers truck.
> Btw, I like Mr. Salt and Mrs. Pepper best!


 I never thought about trying to match the color of the lights to the truck. Good thing, because my truck is black and I don't think anyone makes blacklight lightbars. I'd probably have to stick blacklight posters all over the truck for it to show up.

Paprikas pretty cute too.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a truck with a green and amber light on it. No problems with it in the past 3 years.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Metro Lawn;338688 said:


> I have a truck with a green and amber light on it. No problems with it in the past 3 years.


Boy your up awfully early today, 5:10


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I've only heard of people in trouble with red or blue, however if you are in a parking lot that is privately owned and not using the storbes on public roads, I dont see why you would have a problem. 

[email protected], do you guys still have the used blades for sale in the $500 range? If so, call me 313 575 9323


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

In Michigan we are only allowed to run orange, but white will be overlook as long as it is being run WITH ORANGE on the top of the truck(per walker police). I have an orange led bar on the truck, but white strobes in the headlights and reverse lights with no problems at all


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

PremierLand;343174 said:


> I've only heard of people in trouble with red or blue, however if you are in a parking lot that is privately owned and not using the storbes on public roads, I dont see why you would have a problem.


A privately owned parking lot is still a public way, because the public has reason to believe that they are welcome to drive their cars there. In other words, they are not trespassing by being there, so they are presumed to be protected by the same laws that protect them on the road. Also why you can get a DWI in a parking lot.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

In michigan, the color green for flashers is for command units, our city has a mobile command center and it has green flashers, When I was talking to our police chief I said "Hey baldy boy, why is there green flashers on the top of your motor home." And he said "Well you big trout, green is for command units" So thats what I learned.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

firstclasslawn;343994 said:


> In Michigan we are only allowed to run orange, but white will be overlook as long as it is being run WITH ORANGE on the top of the truck(per walker police). I have an orange led bar on the truck, but white strobes in the headlights and reverse lights with no problems at all


Being a former towing co. owner in Mi...I have to say that by far...THIS MAN IS RIGHT!


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

[email protected];335003 said:


> The company we use, Star Warning Systems, offers a strobe system in amber, blue, clear, green, red and magenta. The color would be a decent match to the customers truck.


This reason tops the cake- I would have recommended that he paint his truck amber!!! Talk about losing touch with reality.


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

hey firstclasslawn were did you get your strobes at for you tailights and headlights looking do mine in the summer im sitting on roads a lot doing lawn and they just look cool


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

JTS Landscaping & Lawn Service;345351 said:


> hey firstclasslawn were did you get your strobes at for you tailights and headlights looking do mine in the summer im sitting on roads a lot doing lawn and they just look cool


Some grammer would be great, I had to read your responce 3 x's to understand it, as far as the avaibility of Strobe kits, there are many types, make sure you purchase a 90 watt min. the 60 watt versions are almost invisible in the day light, I had both and the 90 watt was great.

Keep in mind too that the flash from the strobes has been known to cause many headache's when plowing, the flash back during snow storms is a killer.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Okay, Orange or Amber it is. 

I run rotating amber lights on both my plow truck and the quad I do sidewalks with. Can anyone point me to a law that says we HAVE to have them on the vehicle. I'm sure it is out there, just need help finding it.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

By law, you only need them if your vehicle enters a public road while plowing. ie: backing into a road to push in a driveway ect.


----------

